# Petition to make “newfag” filter



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jul 24, 2019)

This year, of our lord, 2019, has brought a high usage of the word. It must be crushed.

Friend?

BRUH?

Or I might just be circumcised.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 24, 2019)

DEATH TO ALL NEWFAGS!


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 24, 2019)

Wholeheartedly agree.  That word gets overused way more than other words we have filtered.

I mean look at the shit show that was the profile tag.


----------



## Vampirella (Jul 24, 2019)

Everyone is Friend <3


----------



## KingofNothing (Jul 24, 2019)

Can they be called Dynastia's new pal?


----------



## Arctic Fox (Jul 24, 2019)

Can't we all make peace and watch Chris flail like an idiot in the coming weeks? ;-;


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jul 24, 2019)

gobbogobb said:


> Wholeheartedly agree.  That word gets overused way more than other words we have filtered.
> 
> I mean look at the shit show that was the profile tag.



Pft. Oldfag.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Jul 24, 2019)

Friend, we all need more friends.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Jul 24, 2019)

Recent homosexual.


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 24, 2019)

This honestly sounds like a great idea too me, the words been used too often lately and people have been being dicks to newfags just cause they are new, my vote is with just a plain "friend".


----------



## oldTireWater (Jul 24, 2019)

I don't like word filters. "Milk" does work out well sometimes though.


----------



## VV 422 (Jul 24, 2019)

imagine caring this much


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 24, 2019)

Arctic Fox said:


> Can't we all make peace and watch Chris flail like an idiot in the coming weeks? ;-;


Fuck that old boring  story, this is the nigga we should be watching now.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 24, 2019)

Ween


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jul 24, 2019)

bruh, get off my dick.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Jul 24, 2019)

I'd support a filter to change "newfag" to "*Rumpled Foreskin.*" It's grammatically correct and a lot more entertaining to me to hear someone called one than a filtered "friend."


----------



## The Jokester (Jul 24, 2019)

Should be Null's New Special Friend


----------



## wylfım (Jul 24, 2019)

How about instead all newfags are restricted from making threads for the first three days?


----------



## IV 445 (Jul 24, 2019)

They are newfriends and they are welcome


----------



## BoingoTango (Jul 24, 2019)

oldTireWater said:


> I don't like word filters. "tard cum" does work out well sometimes though.


Coke Zero is my favorite


----------



## Recoil (Jul 24, 2019)

wylfım said:


> How about instead all newfags are restricted from making threads for the first three days?


We'd miss out on loads of leaks if that was the case. Sadly.


BoingoTango said:


> BIG, BLACK DICK is my favorite


We knew that already


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 24, 2019)

it should just shorten to "fag"


----------



## Clop (Jul 25, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> DEATH TO ALL NEWFAGS!


DEATH TO ALL friends<3!


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 25, 2019)

I propose that we filter "newfag" to "exceptional individual" and let confusion forever reign as to whether someone is calling someone else re.tarded or inexperienced.



Spoiler



Joke is there's no difference.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 25, 2019)

jackolasboot said:


> imagine caring this much


t. Newfag


----------



## Mister Loser (Jul 25, 2019)

ITT: Newfags


----------



## Takodachi (Jul 25, 2019)

Petition to block all other petitions asking to block words.


----------



## Terminus Est (Jul 25, 2019)

Just call them NewCunts


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Jul 25, 2019)

Just like ween, make it a long sentence directed at insulting the poster, something like "I CAN NOT FUNCTION AS A PERSON WITHOUT GETTING MY ASSHOLE FILLED AT LEAST ONCE A DAY"

Or just newfriend.


----------



## Bessie (Jul 25, 2019)

Murmur said:


> Recent homosexual.





BlancoMailo said:


> I'd support a filter to change "newfag" to "*Rumpled Foreskin.*" It's grammatically correct and a lot more entertaining to me to hear someone called one than a filtered "friend."


If we have to have another word filter, these are the best options so far.

My own suggestion Neo-Nancy.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 25, 2019)

gobbogobb said:


> Wholeheartedly agree.  That word gets overused way more than other words we have filtered.
> 
> I mean look at the shit show that was the profile tag.


What exactly happened with the profile tag? Newfags crying about being called newfags should have just gotten them a whiny newfag badge instead. 

People always gotta ruin the nice things we get...


----------

